# Riwaka (D Saaz)



## ohitsbrad

> Pedigree
> Bred from Old Line Saazer
> 
> Brewing Usage
> Aroma
> 
> Aroma
> Powerful grapefruit and citrus characteristics
> 
> Possible Substitutions
> 
> Saaz
> Sterling
> 
> Typical Beer Styles
> 
> Belgian-style Ales
> 
> Additional Information
> 
> Bred as part of the "hops with a difference program" and released by Hort Research Riwaka Hop Research Centre in 1997
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alpha Acids
> 4.5 - 6.5%
> 
> Beta Acids
> 4.0 - 5.0%
> 
> 
> Co-Humulone
> ~36%
> 
> Total Oil
> ~1.5 mL / 100g
> 
> 
> Myrcene
> ~68% of total oil
> 
> Humulene
> ~9% of total oil
> 
> 
> Caryophyllene
> ~4% of total oil
> 
> Farnesene
> ~1% of total oil
> 
> 
> General Trade Perception
> Typically employed like a traditional Saazer variety, but has developed its own punch and zeal as a late addition in new-world Pale Ale styles


*MOD: *Description inserted by Lord Raja Goomba I, to keep the descriptions consistently in the first post of these threads. Original Post Below:

Hooray for D Saaz, or Riwaka, being available from Craftbrewer. This from nzhops.co.nz:

"The Riwaka is a real standout during selection especially when �rubbing up� the freshly kilned cones for aroma scores. Its powerful grapefruit �citrus� characters are literally breathtaking. This variety is typically seen to have higher then average oil, almost double that of its Saazer parent."

4.5 - 6.5 AA% and the rest of the specs here.

Has anyone used this already? I'm sure Ross will let us know soon enough. Know of anyone commercial examples which use the hop?

Makes me want to brew a hopburst pale ale with a few varieties of whole NZ hop flowers.


----------



## Batz

ohitsbrad said:


> Hooray for D Saaz, or Riwaka, being available from Craftbrewer. This from nzhops.co.nz:
> 
> "The Riwaka is a real standout during selection especially when rubbing up the freshly kilned cones for aroma scores. Its powerful grapefruit citrus characters are literally breathtaking. This variety is typically seen to have higher then average oil, almost double that of its Saazer parent."
> 
> 4.5 - 6.5 AA% and the rest of the specs here.
> 
> Has anyone used this already? I'm sure Ross will let us know soon enough. Know of anyone commercial examples which use the hop?
> 
> Makes me want to brew a hopburst pale ale with a few varieties of whole NZ hop flowers.



I have a Pils fermenting ATM with it

Batz


----------



## Doc

I have 1kg arriving in about 10 days fresh from Appleby (NZHops).
Looking forward to using them over summer.

Doc


----------



## TidalPete

Batz said:


> I have a Pils fermenting ATM with it
> 
> Batz



Looking forward to your comments on this one Batz.

:beer:


----------



## Stuster

I made an all D Saaz pale ale a few months ago. Very strong hop flavour and aroma. Citrus of course, but more orange. A very enjoyable beer. Didn't last long. :chug: 

Edit: Didn't know about its new name. What does Riwaka mean?


----------



## Tony

Will be brewing a Pilsner with it this summer..... interested to know what others think first

Proven recipes would be good.

How much is enough. Do we halve amounts of chuck it all in and enjoy 

cheers


----------



## ohitsbrad

Google define:Riwaka gives "Riwaka is a small town in the north of New Zealand's South Island. It lies beside Tasman Bay, five kilometres north of Motueka, and close to the mouth of the Riwaka River."

I see also that Motueka is the new name for B Saaz.



Stuster said:


> Edit: Didn't know about its new name. What does Riwaka mean?


----------



## roger mellie

ohitsbrad said:


> Hooray for D Saaz, or Riwaka, being available from Craftbrewer. This from nzhops.co.nz:
> 
> "The Riwaka is a real standout during selection especially when rubbing up the freshly kilned cones for aroma scores. Its powerful grapefruit citrus characters are literally breathtaking. This variety is typically seen to have higher then average oil, almost double that of its Saazer parent."
> 
> 4.5 - 6.5 AA% and the rest of the specs here.
> 
> Has anyone used this already? I'm sure Ross will let us know soon enough. Know of anyone commercial examples which use the hop?
> 
> Makes me want to brew a hopburst pale ale with a few varieties of whole NZ hop flowers.



Doing an LCBA clone with this at the moment - my third (thx Tony) first was Cascade, 2nd was B saaz. I added the dry hops today - will keg on Saturday. Ross's comments to me were that it was B Saaz on steroids - I dont know if anyone else gets this - but my "packet snort" showed almost kerosene smells - strong man.

SG Samples have tasted awesome. So looking good so far.

Will post in the "Whats in the Glass" thread on Saturday.

RM


----------



## big d

Being neighbours of unzed are we able to get hold of fresh hop flowers.?
Would be great to brew with fresh flowers for a change.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## ausdb

big d said:


> Being neighbours of unzed are we able to get hold of fresh hop flowers.?
> Would be great to brew with fresh flowers for a change.


A year or two ago a WCB member managed to get some across and I know some of the micro's here use niuw zillund hups fluwers when theey cen get thum, theey ur choice bro

Stay tuned next year for a WCB Riwaka comp! it almost made it into this years Iron Brewer except it was deemed slightly too experimental to have a chance of combining then successfully with rauchmalz


----------



## Doc

Stuster said:


> Edit: Didn't know about its new name. What does Riwaka mean?



Riwaka is where a lot of the hop research goes on for hops in NZ.
Riwaka, Mapua, Moutere and Motueka are where the majority of the hops for NZ are grown. The NZ Hop board is at Appleby. All these places are little country towns west of Nelson/Richmond.

Beers,
Doc

Edit: In case you guys are trying to pronouce it Riwaka, the locals say it as Ree-walk-a


----------



## sluggerdog

I made a 100% D Saaz Pils last weekend, am looking forward to it and comparing with the 100% B Saaz I made recently (Yummo)

Both had the same grain bill and hopping schedules to get the true hop character out.


----------



## warrenlw63

big d said:


> Being neighbours of unzed are we able to get hold of fresh hop flowers.?
> Would be great to brew with fresh flowers for a change.
> 
> Cheers
> Big D



This may answer your question Big D. Just ask Craftbrewer and your boiler can too look like this. :wub: 

Pic is NZ Styrian Goldings.

Warren -


----------



## The King of Spain

> Tony asked:
> How much is enough. Do we halve amounts of chuck it all in and enjoy
> 
> cheers



Anyone want to help Tony here cause I've got the same question. I'm doing a Pils this weekend with B Saaz. Craftbrewer order arrived this morning.

My thoughts so far are to make a bigger beer, and hop it up to around 40IBU. Here is the recipe. Any comments to help me remove the question marks below. Reckon I should mash slighly higher to give a higher FG if I go down this route?


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
83.3 5.00 kg. Pilsener Germany 1.038 2
5.0 0.30 kg. Wheat Malt Germany 1.039 2
11.7 0.70 kg. Flaked Rice 1.040 1

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
30.00 g. Hallertau Northern Brewer Whole 8.50 26.0 60 min.
???? g. B Saaz Whole 7.00 ?? 40 min.
???? g. B Saaz Whole 7.00 ?? 20 min.

Yest S189


----------



## T.D.

So people that have tried this, is it citrusy as in "cascade" type citrusy or something entirely different? Does it have that quintessential APA type flavour?


----------



## Stuster

It's definitely an APA hop, T.D. Not so much like Cascade. I'd say it was more like Fanta than anything else. :blink: 

And I liked it.


----------



## Adamt

I wonder... D saaz in a chocolate porter = Jaffa?

Might be worth someone trying


----------



## DJR

Stuster said:


> It's definitely an APA hop, T.D. Not so much like Cascade. I'd say it was more like Fanta than anything else. :blink:
> 
> And I liked it.



Spicy fanta


----------



## ohitsbrad

And what other hops does or might it go well with? I am thinking of combining it with NZ Cascade in equal amounts and Nelson Sauvin in smaller amounts.

I don't see the flowers available on the craftbrewer site.


----------



## bconnery

ohitsbrad said:


> And what other hops does or might it go well with? I am thinking of combining it with NZ Cascade in equal amounts and Nelson Sauvin in smaller amounts.
> 
> I don't see the flowers available on the craftbrewer site.



I believe the D Saaz has only been available to homebrewers for a short time, previously it was all industry. 

Flowers probably still are...

Next season might be different.


----------



## Batz

I've made two side by side pils,one with B Saaz and S-189,the other with D Saaz and 2001 Urquell Lager keen to try them.

Batz


----------



## The King of Spain

> Batz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've made two side by side pils,one with B Saaz and S-189,the other with D Saaz and 2001 Urquell Lager keen to try them.
> 
> Batz
Click to expand...


Batz

Can you share you recipe(s) with us? The B Saax looks like a good canditate for a Bohemian Pilsner...

Cheers
KOS


----------



## MAH

Batz said:


> I've made two side by side pils,one with B Saaz and S-189,the other with D Saaz and 2001 Urquell Lager keen to try them.
> 
> Batz




Hi Batz

How did the pilsners taste?

Cheers
MAH


----------



## SJW

Any final reports on how this Hop came out in the brews?


----------



## shamus

yeah, anyone got any updates? I'm tempted to use this to dry hop a K&K Bavarian Lager


----------



## Lukes

SJW said:


> Any final reports on how this Hop came out in the brews?




Bump,
any users care to comment?


----------



## Batz

Sorry guys I had lost track of this thread while away.I will be ready for a taste test this weekend.The Pils have been in CC all this time.

Batz


----------



## sluggerdog

sluggerdog said:


> I made a 100% D Saaz Pils last weekend, am looking forward to it and comparing with the 100% B Saaz I made recently (Yummo)
> 
> Both had the same grain bill and hopping schedules to get the true hop character out.



I wasn't able to taste them side by side (first one was drunk by all) and I did age (CC) the Saaz D longer but the biggest thing I noticed was Saaz B seemed stronger in hop flavour, maybe this was the aging though.

I thought it was supposed to be the other way around.


----------



## jimmyjack

I made an all D Saaz Ale thats been in primary for 10 days. I just took a hydro sample and it tasted great!!! I get tangerines and peaches. A very interesting hop indeed

Cheers, JJ


----------



## bconnery

Ok so if I wasn't convinced before, which I was, I am now. This hop sounds awesome. 
I know that a single hop beer would let me try the hop flavour etc but I don't have time to muck around with that sort of thing, dive in is my brewing style , so, combination for this hop?
I'm thinking a two hop hopburstish APA, maybe with a small bittering addition...

I have, and even with Ross's service it is too late to change now:
Amarillo
Simcoe (only 30g)
Nelson Sauvin
Hallertau Aroma (NZ)
Horizon
Green Bullet (30g)
and a couple of others but they are spoken for...

I'm thinking Amarillo or Simcoe, particularly Simcoe, but would the piney flavour reported clash? After trying Jye's fantastic Simcoe, Amarillo Cascade combo I'm thinking that something similar would be good. 
If I go Simcoe it would be split with the D Saaz in late additions, with D Saaz on it's own around that. 
Grain bill will be a fairly simple ale with crystal, keeping it reasonably pale. 

I was also tempted to go the Nelson Sauvin combo but that might be too much experimenting in one batch, even for me, plus I want it to use with the hallertau aroma in something...

So many options!!! Your thoughts ladies and gentlemen?

The family is away this weekend so I am stocking up for summer. 
two days, three brews...
D Saaz etc. pale ale
Strawbeery 2007 - 4+kgs strawberries in a wheat
Something else - probably a lager of some sort for the hot weather...


----------



## Stuster

I vote for Amarillo if you _have to_ combine it with anything. I've only used it as a single hop and I really think you should give it a go like that. Single hop beers are not yucky you know. :unsure:


----------



## bconnery

Stuster said:


> I vote for Amarillo if you _have to_ combine it with anything. I've only used it as a single hop and I really think you should give it a go like that. Single hop beers are not yucky you know.


I know I know. But everytime I think about doing one the other hops in the freezer start singing 'what about me'...
If I've drunk enough that is


----------



## goatherder

bconnery, I have a cube of NS bittered and D saaz flavoured/aroma'd Pilsner which I'll be pitching tomorrow. If you want to choose something other than NS then how about a swap? Mine should be ready in about 4 weeks.


----------



## bconnery

goatherder said:


> bconnery, I have a cube of NS bittered and D saaz flavoured/aroma'd Pilsner which I'll be pitching tomorrow. If you want to choose something other than NS then how about a swap? Mine should be ready in about 4 weeks.


After much reading and deliberation I've decided to go for Simcoe with it. 
Happy to try and organise something, I don't have anything set up for bottling from the keg yet but I'm working on it...
Very much a hopburst APA...

1051 - 1012 Est
31.9IBU
13.4 EBC

AmountItemType% or IBU
4100.00 gm Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC)Grain81.19 %
500.00 gm Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC)Grain9.90 %
200.00 gm Carared (Weyermann) (47.3 EBC)Grain3.96 %
200.00 gm Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC)Grain3.96 %50.00 gm Caramunich II (Weyermann) (124.1 EBC)Grain0.99 %
30.00 gm D Saaz [5.60 %] (Dry Hop 5 days)Hops- 
30.00 gm D Saaz [5.60 %] (20 min)Hops12.3 IBU
15.00 gm Simcoe [11.00 %] (15 min)Hops9.9 IBU
15.00 gm D Saaz [5.60 %] (10 min)Hops3.7 IBU
15.00 gm D Saaz [5.60 %] (5 min)Hops2.0 IBU
15.00 gm Simcoe [11.00 %] (5 min)Hops4.0 IBU
1 PkgsSafAle American Ale (US56) (DCL Yeast #S-05)Yeast-Ale


----------



## Brewer_010

I tried 10g in a hefe FWK recently and couldn't tell it had anything in it 

Next week's hefe will have 20g D Saaz and 10g NS flowers (out of style yes but who gives a dang) - this should help balance the clovey taste my yeast is giving me after 3 weeks in the keg. 

Hopefully report back in a couple of weeks :beer:


----------



## bconnery

bconnery said:


> After much reading and deliberation I've decided to go for Simcoe with it.
> Happy to try and organise something, I don't have anything set up for bottling from the keg yet but I'm working on it...
> Very much a hopburst APA...
> 
> 1051 - 1012 Est
> 31.9IBU
> 13.4 EBC
> 
> AmountItemType% or IBU
> 4100.00 gm Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC)Grain81.19 %
> 500.00 gm Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC)Grain9.90 %
> 200.00 gm Carared (Weyermann) (47.3 EBC)Grain3.96 %
> 200.00 gm Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC)Grain3.96 %50.00 gm Caramunich II (Weyermann) (124.1 EBC)Grain0.99 %
> 30.00 gm D Saaz [5.60 %] (Dry Hop 5 days)Hops-
> 30.00 gm D Saaz [5.60 %] (20 min)Hops12.3 IBU
> 15.00 gm Simcoe [11.00 %] (15 min)Hops9.9 IBU
> 15.00 gm D Saaz [5.60 %] (10 min)Hops3.7 IBU
> 15.00 gm D Saaz [5.60 %] (5 min)Hops2.0 IBU
> 15.00 gm Simcoe [11.00 %] (5 min)Hops4.0 IBU
> 1 PkgsSafAle American Ale (US56) (DCL Yeast #S-05)Yeast-Ale



Well this beer is now kegged and it is great. Definitely a stone fruit/tangerine/something flavour. I'm not great on these things but it is certainly an APA, but not as we know it...
The Simcoe has been by and large lost I think but without tasting it as a single hopped it is hard to know. Maybe next time. 
I'm starting to think that something similar to this will work well as my pale ale grain bill too, just playing with the crystal types a little. 
It is a family favourite, my wife didn't want me to take the keg to the Xmas swap. 
Between this and NS I am in serious danger of giving up on non NZ hops altogether 
Goatherder, once I sort out my from keg bottling we can certainly work something out. PM me your address...


----------



## Ross

jimmyjack said:


> I made an all D Saaz Ale thats been in primary for 10 days. I just took a hydro sample and it tasted great!!! I get tangerines and peaches. A very interesting hop indeed
> 
> Cheers, JJ




I had the pleasure of sampling this beer the other day - Full on peach with tangerine zest - FANTASTIC :icon_chickcheers: 

cheers Ross


----------



## Batz

Batz said:


> I've made two side by side pils,one with B Saaz and S-189,the other with D Saaz and 2001 Urquell Lager keen to try them.
> 
> Batz




OK.I cracked the D Saaz keg............. 3.5 months in CC.
Holy Moly  This is a nice hop! Very intense flavour but one I love,would work well in an APA,nicely balanced Pilsner all the same.This is a Pilsner for hops heads on a hot day  
I will be using this hop once again,and thanks to Ross and Josh for suppling the freshest of hop pellets.

Batz


----------



## Duff

Bump.

I scored some D Saaz from a fellow brewer imported direct from NZ. Am thinking a Pilsner. 

Are there any more reports from others who have used it? Is it harsh when bittering at 60? If so what would be the maximum IBU at 60? Should I maybe try a hopburst style Pilsner from 20?

Keen to hear.

Cheers.


----------



## goatherder

Duff, I can't answer your bittering question but I have made a pils with it. I bittered with NS and flavoured with riwaka and found it just a bit too fruity, especially for a Pils. I don't think I'd even put it in an APA on it's own. I didn't like the beer all that much. bconnery sent me a sample of his riwaka APA which had a hit of simco in it. It worked beautifully, the sharp citrus of the simco was a great counterpoint to the fruit-lolly riwaka. It's a nice hop but it needs a good partner. A single hop beer would be over the top for me.


----------



## Gough

G'day Duff,

D-Saaz is a great hop and would work well in a Pilsner in my opinion. Like Nelson Sauvin it can easily be overdone though, depending on your palate. I really like blending Kiwi hops as a rule and D-Saaz is a good candidate for it. On its own it can work well but I think it would be a bit OTT as a single hop - all the way through. The Autumn Ale we recently brewed at Murray's is very different to a Pilsner style but we used Green Bullet to bitter and D-Saaz late. Maybe try it with a different bittering hop and if you want to blend it with a Kiwi hop I'd reckon Pacific Hallertau would be a good potential candidate.

Either way you won't be sorry. A lovely hop in my opinion FWIW.

Shawn.


----------



## Duff

Thanks goatherder and Gough.

I am having a brew day next Saturday with FNQ Bunyip and will try it out. We'll split the batch and see how it goes.

I'll play around with a receipe in the next day or so.

Cheers.


----------



## BoilerBoy

I've just bottled 2 lagers this week, both the same grain bill and both bittered with NZ "Super Alpha"
One finished with B Saaz the other D Saaz.

Never used these hops before, but the D saaz is very fruity almost lolly in both flavour and aroma.
I will wait for a few weeks before making my mind up, but I also couldn't help thinking how this would go in an apa.

For me its similar to Amarillo great fruit flavour and aroma, but needs something else with it to balance it.
As I said above, I used Super Alpha for bittering and even on this result I couldn't see myself using it as a single hop all the way through.

Cheers
BB


----------



## Duff

OK, won't try a Pilsner first up with, will go an APA or sorts. Will combine with Cascade.

Thoughts welcome.

Cheers.


08-13 D Saaz Pale Ale

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 40.00 
Total Grain (kg): 8.50
Anticipated OG: 1.050 Plato: 12.27
Anticipated SRM: 5.5
Anticipated IBU: 35.4
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
70.6 6.00 kg. JWM Export Pilsner Australia 1.037 2
17.6 1.50 kg. JWM Light Munich Australia 1.038 10
5.9 0.50 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 2
5.9 0.50 kg. Weyermann Carahell Germany 1.035 13

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
70.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.30 17.1 20 min.
70.00 g. D Saaz Pellet 5.60 15.2 20 min.
20.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.30 1.6 5 min.
20.00 g. D Saaz Pellet 5.60 1.4 5 min.


Yeast
-----

Fermintis US05 American Ale


----------



## goatherder

That looks great Duff, I reckon cascade will work well.


----------



## newguy

I just used some Riwaka at flameout in an ESB today. I've had these hops in the freezer for a while and I didn't even open the pack to have a sniff. As kind of an afterthought I threw a small amount into the ESB just for the hell of it.

I was quite struck at the lemony, earthy nature and thought that it was very similar to the EK goldings flavour hops that I had thrown in 20 minutes earlier. I loved the aroma.

Has anyone used Riwaka in anything English? How did it turn out?


----------



## katzke

newguy said:


> I just used some Riwaka at flameout in an ESB today. I've had these hops in the freezer for a while and I didn't even open the pack to have a sniff. As kind of an afterthought I threw a small amount into the ESB just for the hell of it.
> 
> I was quite struck at the lemony, earthy nature and thought that it was very similar to the EK goldings flavour hops that I had thrown in 20 minutes earlier. I loved the aroma.
> 
> Has anyone used Riwaka in anything English? How did it turn out?



Nothing English but we used them in an IPA and we thought they were fruity. The taste is a bit fruity with a grapefruit taste. Hard to say for sure as it was a one of a kind brew with problems. A guy at our brew club thinks they are more like grapefruit. I wonder if some are mislabeled?


----------



## newguy

I don't think they're mislabeled. This is based purely on smelling the pellets, not the beer, so there's bound to be a difference. It may turn out grapefruit-like in the end, but going into the kettle it sure smelled lemony to me.

I can't wait to keg it. :wub:


----------



## Stuster

I've used them before in a single-hop APA. I found them more orange than lemon and pretty intense as well. Good too. Strange that they were lemony to you. :huh: 

I'm planning on using them soon in another APA but mixed with something more mellow, probably Pacific Hallertau. Can't see why a little wouldn't work well in a bitter.


----------



## newguy

Update. The beer is finished and has been sitting in my serving fridge for a couple of weeks. This is definitely a beer I'll brew again.

Aroma: The first thing that hits me is a nice low but distinct hoppiness. I am getting a low grapefruit-like aroma (but not like Cascade), but it's mixed with a woody/herbal note. Lots of nice berry-like esters from the yeast, and a supporting caramel aroma from the malt.

Flavour: Nearly even (not bitter, not malty) for the first couple of seconds that it's in your mouth, but that gives way to a fairly substantial caramel sweetness. Once the caramel fades, that woody/herbal hop character makes itself known. No trace of grapefruit is discernable. There is a nice lingering bitterness that isn't overpowering or harsh in the least. Very tasty.

Edit: A very distinct toasty/biscuit-like flavour develops in the aftertaste as it warms. Very nice.

Recipe (42l into the fermenters with a mash efficiency of 80%):

8.8kg 2 row (87%)
1.1kg dark crystal (10%)
321g biscuit malt (3%)

Mashed @65.5C (150F) 60 minutes

Hops:
48g Chinook (12%) 90 minutes
63g E K Goldings (4.2%) 20 minutes
28g Riwaka (D Saaz - 4.4%) flameout

Pitched onto WLP005 British Ale yeast cake from an earlier batch @26C. Fermented @22-23C for 13 days.

OG 1.059
FG 1.012

~34 IBU


----------



## menoetes

I single-hopped this baby in a Blonde Ale partial brew I made 2 months ago and it is just a beautiful taste!

I just did a simple 1g/lt addition at 10 and 0min, I also dry hopped with the same amount and I've got to agree with the orange marmalade + toasted flavours description. I wasn't sure I was going to enjoy those flavours but they are delicate and just sit gently on your palate complementing the malt perfectly. I'll admit that I was very pleasantly surprised.

Next time I'd move it back in the boil to 15 & 5minute additions and even up the quantities to maybe 1.3g/lt to get just a little more out of it. I don't think it's a hop you would want overpowering your beer but I certainly want more of it after my first taste  .


----------



## mje1980

Nice mate. I just bottled a saison that I ended up throwing 25g of Riwaka flowers in at flameout. Bit of a last minute thing but keen on seeing how it turns out. Know in a few weeks.


----------



## sponge

Mark, it may be a bit late but how'd the saison go with the riwaka?


----------

